# Sorting By Focal Length



## JohnD22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Is there a method or plug in available to sort by focal length so I can see a distribution of focal lengths for my entire library?


----------



## Jack Henry (Oct 16, 2014)

When in Library Grid View, Select 'Metadata' from the 'Library Filter' section. Go to the very right end of the metadata labels and you'll find a drop down list allowing you to add another column. Then select the data type for that column as 'Focal Length'


----------



## JohnD22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Jack Henry said:


> When in Library Grid View, Select 'Metadata' from the 'Library Filter' section. Go to the very right end of the metadata labels and you'll find a drop down list allowing you to add another column. Then select the data type for that column as 'Focal Length'


Perfect. Thanks much.


----------

